# [Q] Phone Completely Dead



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

Let me preface, I am not a noob to Android at all, just new to RootzWiki. I used to be much more active on XDA (profile here).

Anyway, I flashed the latest Axiom 2.3 and everything was working fine. I restarted the phone without problem, then after it was started, the screen timed out as normal. Went to check my email, hit the power button, nothing. It did not turn on. I figured it was a sleep of death since I hadn't tweaked with SetCPU yet. Okay, pull battery, hit power button. Nothing. No Google screen. Nothing at all. Pull battery. Hold power and volume up and down to get to Fastboot. Nothing. No Google logo. Screen did not flicker on or off. Literally nothing.

Plug into wall charger. Do not see battery charging logo. Battery pull. Plug into computer. Try to see if I can run any commands. Device unrecognized/offline.

Battery pull. With battery out, hold power button for 30 seconds (I did this after seeing someone else suggest it on another forum). Put battery back in, plug into wall. Leave it for 30 minutes. Nothing. Now I'm sitting here with a dead phone.

I'm out of ideas. Is there anything else I can do before I go to my local VZW store and get a new phone?

Also to clarify, I am NOT blaming Axiom or anything on this, I've Googled this issue and the people that report it happening to them are usually on stock, unrooted.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that even after the phone sitting on the charger for 30 minutes, it felt cold, as if it wasn't charging or running at all. Also, keep in mind I had about 75% battery life when I flashed Axiom 2.3.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ive seen this before(over on androidforums). I think it was cuased by the battery dieing so badly that it couldnt even charge. It was fixed by charging the battery up with an external charger. No guarante thats your issue but it would probably be worth it to try before going to verizon


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> Ive seen this before(over on androidforums). I think it was cuased by the battery dieing so badly that it couldnt even charge. It was fixed by charging the battery up with an external charger. No guarante thats your issue but it would probably be worth it to try before going to verizon


I just edited my original post with more information specifically regarding this. I don't think it could be that.


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I had to go to Verizon and they swapped out my phone for a new one since it was within a 14 day window. Typing this from my unrooted stock phone









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

For all Samsung Phones. INVEST IN A JIG! It will put you into DL Mode no matter what.


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

krylon360 said:


> For all Samsung Phones. INVEST IN A JIG! It will put you into DL Mode no matter what.


OK, pardon my ignorance... but what is a jig?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

krylon360 said:


> For all Samsung Phones. INVEST IN A JIG! It will put you into DL Mode no matter what.


Are you talking about the direct power cables that Team black hat has? Or something else.


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Just search Samsung phone jig...
Plenty of info.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> Just search Samsung phone jig...
> Plenty of info.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


OK...Google is good. Is the jig standard for all Samsung phones or is there one that is specific to the Nexus?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

msjohnson2868 said:


> OK...Google is good. Is the jig standard for all Samsung phones or is there one that is specific to the Nexus?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1. I would like to buy a jig if they have one for the Nexus. My searching only came up with jigs for other phones. I'm sure they're working on one if it's not out yet.


----------



## cbncoupe (Jun 24, 2011)

Will this jig thingy help a completely dead unit? Mine wont do anything at all. Tried:

different battery
booting to bootloader
battery out, plug in, battery in
battery out, holding power putting battery back in
sim card out
.....you get the idea
My worry is, if I take this thing back to VZW, is there any way they can figure out its rooted? Just dont want the big hit. Would rather turn it back to stock and then take it back.

Any help is appreciated.

JC


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

The jigs do work on the nexus. Try it out. Basically, if the jig won't bring it back, no one is going to be able to turn it on to check anything.

For those that don't know, the jig puts the phone into download mode so that an image can be flashed using odin (not sure if fastboot works). This is beneficial for when the phone doesn't respond to button inputs to turn on for whatever reason.


----------



## cbncoupe (Jun 24, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> The jigs do work on the nexus. Try it out. Basically, if the jig won't bring it back, no one is going to be able to turn it on to check anything.
> 
> For those that don't know, the jig puts the phone into download mode so that an image can be flashed using odin (not sure if fastboot works). This is beneficial for when the phone doesn't respond to button inputs to turn on for whatever reason.


Is there a particular one I should get for the Nexus? Just asking because there doesnt seem to be a specific one for it yet. Thanks.

Just did some research....seems almost everyone selling the jigs says that if the unit wont do anything, like mine, the jig wont help. Im going to keep f'ing with it all day and see if I can resurrect it somehow, otherwise, back to VZW it goes. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

cbncoupe said:


> Is there a particular one I should get for the Nexus? Just asking because there doesnt seem to be a specific one for it yet. Thanks.


No. I ordered mine from deal extreme. They're dirt cheap, but take a week or two to get to you. You can find them other places as well. They're all the same, so it's just a matter of where you want to buy it.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

So are we able to restore via Odin if fastboot wouldn't work?


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

cbncoupe said:


> Will this jig thingy help a completely dead unit? Mine wont do anything at all. Tried:
> different battery
> booting to bootloader
> battery out, plug in, battery in
> ...


Yours won't turn on at all? If you can't get it, then the people at VZW definitely won't. I was in the same position as you. I brought it to VZW, told them that it literally just bricked itself (which is true, I went to turn the screen on to check an email, then it never came back on at all). They brought it to the back for like 2 minutes and swapped it out with a new one. I don't like that they just took my phone when I had work emails on there, but I really don't know what the problem could be at all.

Let us know when/if you purchase a jig and the outcome of it.


----------



## crackers8199 (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/SainSmart-Dongle-Samsung-Captivate-Vibrant/dp/B0053H73JQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325789808&sr=8-1

will that one work with the nexus? it got great reviews...


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

Guys, you can make one of these devices with even the most basic soldering skills. You probably have the parts (minus the 300K 1/4 watt resistor) at home.

http://droidangel.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-make-samsung-galaxy-s-download.html


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

mAlfunkti0n said:


> http://www.amazon.co...25789808&sr=8-1
> 
> will that one work with the nexus? it got great reviews...


I'm getting that exact one tomorrow and I'll let you all know if it works.


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> Or you could just save yourself some work for a few dollars.
> 
> I'm getting that exact one tomorrow and I'll let you all know if it works.


Is your phone completely dead like mine was? Or are you just checking to see if the jig puts you into odin mode with a working GNexus?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

What is Download Mode im new to Samsung?


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> What is Download Mode im new to Samsung?


I'm new as well to Samsung phones, but as far as I know, it's a mode that allows firmware to be flashed. I believe it is a useful way to fix some software-bricked phones or just to return back to complete stock.


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

TheWhiteBandito said:


> Is your phone completely dead like mine was? Or are you just checking to see if the jig puts you into odin mode with a working GNexus?


No it's not, but I was just going to test it.

The jig works fine, so if you want to get one of those and next time you think you bricked your nexus and you know you have a full battery, plug the jig in and it will take you into download (ODIN) mode. From there you can use ODIN (PC only) to flash firmwares. If the jig doesn't power up the phone, nothing will and they won't know if you're rooted or not, so that's nothing to worry about when sending it for a replacement.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

For those that are just buying one to have it and don't mind waiting 10 days or so for delivery from China and you don't want to solder one yourself, dx.com - Samsung Jig - $1.60 shipped to the US

Probably cheaper than finding the resistors and soldering it yourself. Just not as quick.

I love that site for all kinds of random cheap stuff that is useful once in a while. Sure you get what you pay for but on the cables they are great and never had any issues.


----------

